

Review my webapp, PopRead - jeffhorton

I was looking for a quick way to find the more interesting stuff in my twitter and fb feeds so I did this http://rockieweb.com/popread/  Input?  Thanks.
======
calebmpeterson
Interesting idea.

In iOS the UI looks a little rough: \- the two main blocks below the main
graphic aren't sized equally and need a margin between them and some padding
for the content of each \- The Get Started Now button isn't on the same line
as he email address input. Also, this is presumably the Call to Action, but I
can't really tell - it should be more emphasized visually \- the Welcome to
Popread BETA text needs a margin between it and the header \- rather than
straight black and white you might go with a subtle eggshell and deep midnight
blue. This will match the yellow star and center graphic while giving a little
more visual depth

not sure how much of the above is because I'm on Safari Mobile

Overall: Major props for submittig to HN. I wish you the best!

-

------
ljf
Clickable link: <http://rockieweb.com/popread/>

------
veb
Shouldn't 'Learn more' be... on the landing page?

Also, you should try to be a bit more formal, right? :D

~~~
jeffhorton
You are correct, learn more should be easier to find.

As for formality that is coming as I get more feedback, I just wanted to put
something out and start to get input. Tech first, copywriting second. I do
agree though it is very informal right now.

------
jeffhorton
Yeah I need some more design input for sure, one of the reasons to be here.
Thanks.

